# snakeheads



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

anyone have any information, i just got 2 snakeheads and am curious about them. like do they have teeth, what they like to eat, how fast they grow etc. can anyone help me out?


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

What species did you get?Yes most if not all have teeth,I fed mine a variety of foods including feeders,crawdads,water dogs,and pellets.If you can tell me what kind ya got I can hopefully help you out with size as their are several species and they all grow to different sizes.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Here are a fe3w pics of some past SnakeHeads I have owned...








Here is my old Red SnakeHead eatrin a tadpole

















Channa Argus


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

That first pix is evil man!!!







BadAss!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you need to keep you lid secure, as snakeheads can cross land


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

:laugh: i got red snkeheads


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think snakeheads are hugly man. They had a HUGE problem with them in MD this summer!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think snakeheads are hugly man. They had a HUGE problem with them in MD this summer!


 So Im thinking its illegal now in MD. Shows to prove what a dumbass mofo can do to phuck it up for others.







This for you mofo!!!


----------

